# HTTP Client :: Komme nicht über den Proxy



## Guest (1. Dez 2006)

Hallo 

Ich habe HTTPClient ein Script geschrieben um auf eine Website zuzugreifen, nun kommt immer die Fehler Meldung 407 Proxy Authentification.

Wisst ihr an was das liegen könnte??


```
HTTPConnection con;
con = new HTTPConnection("www.bluewin.ch");
con.setCurrentProxy("proxy.net", port);	
		    
AuthorizationInfo.addBasicAuthorization("proxy.net", port, "", "", "");
AuthorizationInfo.setAuthHandler(null);
                
 HTTPResponse response;
 response = con.Get("index.html");

int statusCode = response.getStatusCode();
System.out.println(statusCode);
```


Gruss Michi


----------



## AlArenal (1. Dez 2006)

Wie die Fehlermeldung schon sagt liegts daran, dass der Proxy eine Authentifizierung erwartet.


----------



## Guest (1. Dez 2006)

und wie kann ich diese angeben, bzw. 
Was? Ein username und Passwort??


----------



## AlArenal (1. Dez 2006)

Das kommt darauf an welche Authentifizierungsprotokolle der Proxy unterstützt. Zum HttpClient gibts entsprechende Beispiele und Doku auf der Website.


----------



## Guest (1. Dez 2006)

ich bin eben nicht sicher was der Proxy möchtet. 

von der Verbindung denkst du müsste ich mit NTML v.2?


----------



## AlArenal (1. Dez 2006)

NTLM v2 wird m.E. nicht unterstüzt. Mit NTLM hat man eh nur Scherereien, weil es proprietärer MS-Mist ist. Was dein Proxy unterstützt musst du schon selbst rausfinden, ist doch "dein" Proxy.


----------



## Guest (1. Dez 2006)

ist eben nicht direkt mein Proxy, da ich nicht meinem pers. Netz und ich habe diese Informationen nicht. 

Was ist denn das verbreitetste?


----------



## Guest (1. Dez 2006)

danke schon einmal für die antworten habe noch eine weitere Frage: 

Wie kann ich eine solche Verbindung mit HttpClient von Sun (sun.net.www.http.HttpClient) realisieren? kann m ir da jemand helfen?


----------

